# Länge einer ArrayList finden?



## japa (30. Mrz 2010)

```
ArrayList<Medium> mediumListe = new ArrayList<Medium>(); 
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		
	}
	public boolean artikelSuchen (String artikel){
		boolean gefunden = false;
		int length = mediumListe.length; // <--- HERE GEHT NICHT
		int counter = length -1;
		while (!gefunden && (length >= 0)){
			// QC
		}

		return gefunden;
	}
```

Kann man nicht einfach mit .length benutzen?


gesamte QC

```
import java.util.ArrayList;
public class Shop {

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	// Meidum Arrayliste wurde erstellt mit dem Name meidumListe
	ArrayList<Medium> mediumListe = new ArrayList<Medium>(); 
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		
		
	}
	public boolean artikelSuchen (String artikel){
		boolean gefunden = false;
		int length = mediumListe.length; // <--- HERE GEHT NICHT
		int counter = length -1;
		while (!gefunden && (length >= 0)){
			// QC
		}

		return gefunden;
	}
	
	// Artikel hinzufügen
	public void artikelhinzufuegen (int ID, String name, String inhalt, 
			Adress lagerort, int preis, int anzahlstücke, int kategorie, int medienTyp){
			// Medium wird erstellt und in die Liste hinzugefügt
			mediumListe.add(new Medium(ID, name, inhalt, lagerort, preis, anzahlstücke, kategorie, medienTyp));
	}
	
	// artikel verkaufen
	public void artikelVerkaufen (Medium medium, int stueckzahl){
		medium.mediumVerkaufen(stueckzahl);
	}
	
	// Preis erhöhen
	public void preisErhoehen (Medium medium, int prozent){
		medium.preisErhoehen(prozent);
	}
	
	// artikel suchen

	

	

}
```


----------



## eRaaaa (30. Mrz 2010)

suchst du size() ?? --> List (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## japa (30. Mrz 2010)

WoW danke ^^



```
mediumListe[0].getName();
```
 Wie kann ich dann die Obejekte in der Liste aufrufen?


----------



## eRaaaa (30. Mrz 2010)

get(int index) --> List (Java Platform SE 6) ....


----------



## japa (30. Mrz 2010)

großartig, danke


----------

